# Lever Action



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Needing advice on a good caliber for predators in a trusty lever action Not looking for magazine fed calibers like you would find in a browning BLR. I am more into the old school lever guns that are tube fed. I understand my choices are limited. I have a lever in .44 mag. Looking to add some more calibers to my collection. Any help would be appreciated. I was thinking maybe a .357 mag?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

7-30 Waters If you load. Nothing more than a 30-30 case necked down to 7mm. It will outperform a 30-30 everyday of the week. I shot them in a single shot but in a tube fed you can always make a pointed bullet the first shot, the others of course would be flat nosed or flextips. And it's a potent deer rifle too


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or, just load 2 rounds - one in the chamber and one in the tube with pointed bullets. But, be careful to load only 2 and to mark the ammo boxes to that effect so nobody makes a mistake later.

The Hornady Flex-Tips solve the potential issue of pointed bullets igniting following rounds in the magazine and are a viable answer. Although there are bullets with better integrity, the Flex-Tips are not bad from what I've learned. (I'll know more about them in the coming weeks, after I use them on whitetail deer.)

Good luck.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I recently took a Coyote with my 357, shooting the Hornady Leverevolution flex tip rounds that Glen was talking about. Now keep in mind that the shot was only at 10 yards..... but it performed great. Double lung shot exited but only left a nickel sized hole. The Coyote ran 40 yards and piled up, great blood trail too.

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I think if a guy took head shots out to 140 yards or a so. My .17HMR Henry would do. I shoot allot in the chest at 40 yards or so, but they are in traps.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Mark, that looks like a Win 94 Trapper? I might have to find a lever gun in 357. Seems like it does the job. 10 yards or not, I am sure if you hit a coyote even at 100 yards with that Lever 357, it's gonna drop. Maybe not immediately, but it wont go far.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. imo , no one needs a lever action! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Im Your Huckleberry said:


> Mark, that looks like a Win 94 Trapper? I might have to find a lever gun in 357. Seems like it does the job. 10 yards or not, I am sure if you hit a coyote even at 100 yards with that Lever 357, it's gonna drop. Maybe not immediately, but it wont go far.


It just says Winchester Model 94AE. I picked it up off a co-worker for $250....never fired! His dad bought it and health declined before he could shoot it. Had to clean out the factory grease that sat in it for 16 years but it performs perfect now. 

Yes, I'm sure it will put them down at range if I can hit them using the factory sights. I'd like to get some good peep sights put on it eventually.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, I put a tang sight on my lever 44, but I would suggest one of these for your Winchester. The first link is what I just installed on my Henry 22 mag Pump and I love it. The second link is for Skinner sights. Tang sights are fine but fragile, I am thinking of ordering another one like I put on the Henryfor the 44 lever.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Winchester-94-Ranger-Trapper-w-barrel-cut-dovetail-RED-Bullseye-Sight-Set-/121913492597?hash=item1c629c4475

http://www.skinnersights.com/winchester_26.html


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, I put a tang sight on my lever 44, but I would suggest one of these for your Winchester. The first link is what I just installed on my Henry 22 mag Pump and I love it. The second link is for Skinner sights. Tang sights are fine but fragile, I am thinking of ordering another one like I put on the Henryfor the 44 lever.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Winchester-94-Ranger-Trapper-w-barrel-cut-dovetail-RED-Bullseye-Sight-Set-/121913492597?hash=item1c629c4475
> 
> http://www.skinnersights.com/winchester_26.html


Oooo...I like that first sight! Going to have to add that to my Christmas list for sure. Thanks Ed!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

